# 1965 GTO Rally I Center Cap Rattle



## LONGSGTO (May 14, 2016)

GTOJUNIOR mentioned that there is a 3 lug retainer that can be purchased as an aftermarket device to use on Rally I center caps to stop them from rattling.

I don't know what they look like and does anyone have experience using them?

If you do where can I buy them?

Thanks.


----------



## LONGSGTO (May 14, 2016)

STOP THE PRESSES......I FOUND THEM!

Found them in OPGI for $87.00

https://www.opgi.com/gto/G241325/

I'll let you know how they work.

Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

:surprise: WOW that's crazy money, I hope they work for you. Might just try one and if they don't send them suckers back


----------

